# Question, will this power supply work?



## cleverest (Sep 15, 2007)

I just ordered this board and other components (see other post if you want more details on those...)

Board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128048

I just realized I have a 20-pin Power connector on my PSU for the board to use (530watt ATX P4 compatible) and it looks like the board requires a 24-pin instead...what do I need to do?  I can't afford a new PSU for awhile...

Thanks for any help...this seems like a simple problem, I've just never had it myself 

- Brett


----------



## Wile E (Sep 15, 2007)

They make adapters.

Here's one: http://www.xoxide.com/20-to-24-pin-adapter.html


----------



## cleverest (Sep 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> They make adapters.
> 
> Here's one: http://www.xoxide.com/20-to-24-pin-adapter.html



Thanks for the reply...but that's just great...I order nearly $800 worth of components and forget a system critical part that costs a few dollars.

GREAT.


- Brett


----------



## Wile E (Sep 15, 2007)

cleverest said:


> Thanks for the reply...but that's just great...I order nearly $800 worth of components and forget a system critical part that costs a few dollars.
> 
> GREAT.
> 
> ...


lol. That's OK man. It happens to the best of us.


----------

